# virtual memory & disk space low



## Peter912 (Sep 5, 2006)

A little while ago when I attempted to open Outlook Express I received a message that my virtual memory or disk space was low and it (Outlook Express) could not display my messages. So I checked my Total Paging file size and increased it from Min. 384 MB- Max. 768 MB to 765-1536. It was fine for a while and then I again got the same message as before that my virtual memory or disk space was low. So I increased my Total Paging file size once again to 1530 MB-3060 MB. What is going on and what should I set my Total Paging file size to ? I have 512MB RAM in my computer. How high can I set my Paging file size to or is this problem caused by something else ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Peter912

It will bog down your computer very much if you set it to high. Go to My Computer -> Right click on Local Disk C: -> Click Properties

Then give me a screenshot of that window open, set your Paging File size back to the default settings, we will raise it if we find necessary but for now you can set it to default :smile:


----------



## Peter912 (Sep 5, 2006)

techpro5238 said:


> Hi Peter912
> 
> It will bog down your computer very much if you set it to high. Go to My Computer -> Right click on Local Disk C: -> Click Properties
> 
> Then give me a screenshot of that window open, set your Paging File size back to the default settings, we will raise it if we find necessary but for now you can set it to default :smile:


I don't know how to send a screenshot. It says:

System
Microsoft windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Dell Dimension 2400
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.20GHz
512 MB of RAM

It's paging file is recommended at Min. 765 MB but Outlook Express would not display messages at this setting and so I raised it to Min. 1530-Max. 3060. Would this be too high ? Virtual memory and disk space was too low for Outlook Express at the recommended level, so what else could I do but raise it ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Apart of my troubleshooting requires that I get whats called a *Screenshot* of your computer, so that I may analyse it's information. Here are the instructions on how to get a screenshot of your computer:


 On the *Keyboard *locate a key that says *Print Screen* or *Prnt Scrn* (on some laptops)
 Have what I need open and *VISIBLE *on the desktop, and press that key

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


 Click on *Start*
 Click *Run*
 Type in "*mspaint*" and click *Ok*

On the toolbar click *Edit *and then click *Paste*. After doing so you should have a screenshot of your computer; please post that screenshot here in a upload.

*In your case this would be:* _The Local Disc C: Properties Page_

Also Please lower the paging file, it is fine where it should be, I do not suspect this to be your paging file :smile:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Your page file should be set to 1.5 X total memory installed, or set to "let windows manage", windows actually does a decent job of managing the page file (virtual memory).However your msg is usually the result of not having enough hdd space, once the hdd with the page file has less than 15% free space you end up with all kinds of issues like the ones you describe. You should run disk clean up and delete any files you don't need to get back some space, then consider adding an additional hdd. If you do get a new hdd and move everything over, remember that Xp will need at minimum a 30Gb partition, or you could move everything but Xp over and keep the space free for XP


----------



## Peter912 (Sep 5, 2006)

I lowered the total paging file size now to 850 MB-1700 MB and I am also doing a disk defragmentation. I have 42374 MB space available on Drive C so I don't understand why it would have been bad to set the paging file size to Min. 1536 ? The computer recommends setting it to 765, will 850 still be too high ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

You should just leave it as is, your computer will slow down a lot, if you turn it up. The pagefil is for Virtual RAM ran from the HD and the HD connects to the pagefile slower then the real RAM. :smile: Also do this:

It has come to my attention that you may be experiencing difficulties with your speed or space so here is a list created of things to do. The first program I would like you to download is *CCleaner* which cleans your system of all unnecessary files. I would like you to install CCleaner and make the main page look like this:










After setting these options click "*Run Cleaner*".

Then go to the *Registry Tab* and click scan for issues. Click yes and save a backup of your Registry and then click *Fix All*.

After doing the CCleaner work I would like you go to *if you are using XP*:


Start
Run
Type in *MSconfig *and click *Ok*

If you are using Vista I would like you to go to:


Vista Start Globe








In the search bar type in *MSconfig *and hit the *Enter Key*

After doing so I would like you to go to the *Startup Tab* and untick (uncheck) anything that you believe is not needed for startup. *REMEMBER*, if you do not know what you are unchecking don't uncheck it. Go to *Google* and look up the start up process or exe file. After you are done with this tab, I would like you to go to the *Services Tab* and check *Hide All Microsoft Services*. Then check what you believe is unnecessary, but also *REMEMBER*, if you do not know what it is, *DON'T* touch it.

Lastly, I would like you to download a program called *Auslogics Disk Defrag*. I would like then like you to run it on all local hard drives and partitions. Afterwards you will have a much cleaner, better working system.


----------



## toolin66 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have an upgrade from win 98 to windows 2000 pro. I have had a lot of luck with this computer. Five to six years w/o ANY problems. It sems that my c drive is getting full and i have g for storage and it seems to have filled up considerable.
IT is slow booting and I have removed and and all programs that I can. 
Any advice?


----------



## toolin66 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have an upgrade from win 98 to windows 2000 pro. I have had a lot of luck with this computer. Five to six years w/o ANY problems. It sems that my c drive is getting full and i have g for storage and it seems to have filled up considerable.
IT is slow booting and I have removed and and all programs that I can. 
Any advice?


----------

